# Which note would you buy?



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I read in today's paper about a church that is having a fundraiser to buy a new organ by allowing people to buy or sponsor certain notes. Which one would you buy?









1: MIDI numbering 
2: Octave Numbering (Japanese, Yamaha, Encore) 
3: Octave Numbering ("scientific", MusicXML, and others)
4: Helmholtz Pitch Numbering System

I am partial to a'flat, which coincidentally is the note that doesn't work on my home piano.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

a' which is probably the most important since it is the one that is first checked on most instruments for tuning. Therefore, I would be sponsoring the note responsible for keeping everyone in tune!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't quite understand the numbering above, but I think 72, c natural, second finger on my fiddle's a string. It has a sweet sound, particularly in slow Irish e-minor jigs.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll take a'. I like how it sounds on a saxophone.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I would sure get the lowest B on the left foot! 

/ptr


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I think I would go for 40, a.k.a. E, which is the lowest note on a guitar (well, at least in standard tuning) and has a lovely sound.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> a' which is probably the most important since it is the one that is first checked on most instruments for tuning. Therefore, I would be sponsoring the note responsible for keeping everyone in tune!





Manxfeeder said:


> I'll take a'. I like how it sounds on a saxophone.


In the interest of fundraising, of course we will allow multiple sponsorship of notes. Unless Manx did not mean concert A, which on an Eflat alto sax is played as F#. A = concert C on an alto sax.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> In the interest of fundraising, of course we will allow multiple sponsorship of notes.


Actually, I didn't see that note was already purchased.

In that case, I'll turn in my note and purchace giii. The only way I can consistently nail that note in the saxophone's altissimo register would be if I bought it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Middle C for me. I like to be immersed in the music.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

That is a clever idea for a fundraiser. I would go for the the very lowest note or the very highest note, but someone would probably outbid me. I'm not an organ expert, but from your image it appears that the lowest and highest notes are both C's, unlike on a piano where of course the lowest note is an A.

I am also guessing that exactly how low and high the notes are for a key might depend on what stop(s) you are using. I will also guess that the stops available vary from one organ to another.

I would welcome any confirmation, refutation, or specific information pertaining to my guesses.


----------

